# 15 Month old fell down stairs



## mthrOf2grls (Apr 24, 2013)

It happened just this past Sunday ( about 2 days ago), my fear came true. That day I was putting laundry together with my 8year old, I thought my husband was with the LO. I go from one bedroom to another when I hear the front door close. I turn to look for my LO. I put down the sheets and I find her by the stairs, before I can reach her she tumbles down the stairs ( that image still plays in my mind over and over again). As I run to the stairs I call for my husband and pray that he opens the door before she reaches the bottom. I see her tumble to the bottom of the carpeted stairs on her back. She cries and i stop myself from carrying her right away, but slowly lift her up soon after. Then my husband finally opens the door, we exchange blames. Him asking what I was doing, and me asking why he didn't close the gate as I always tell him to do. He takes her from me, and she throws up a bit. We take her to the ER, she's acting normal, she was playing with a both while in the car. The PA looks at her an says she looks normal, and the fact that she's chunky really helped her out. She has been acting like herself, talking, walking, etc, but I'm still afraid that maybe something is wrong that we just can't tell yet. I especially worry since I've seen other comments saying there is no need to worry if the child did not vomit, but mine did, only right after the incident...Should I worry, and why is vomiting something to worry about??? What else can I do?


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

So sorry that happened..... how scary. If you are still worried, go to your regular doc for a check up.


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, that must have been so scary! Did she hit her head? It does sound like she's fine, but I can understand still feeling worried. I agree with Chloe'sMama- if a check up with her dr will ease your mind, it can't hurt.


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

It's been over 48 hrs already, and chances are if she's acting normal, everything is fine. But, if a follow up with your regular doctor should ease your mind.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Vomiting can be a sign of concussion but young children also sometimes vomit after a shock such as falling. I agree with the PPs that if she is fine 48hrs later then she will, most likely, be fine. Keep an eye out for increased drowsiness, unusual uncoordination or anything else which is abnormal behaviours for her over the next couple of weeks but don't stress about it. Most toddlers take at least one big tumble as they learn to navigate the world.


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

They say to take a little one to the ER if they vomit after a fall to check for a concussion. If you *feel* that something is wrong, by all means take her to be checked out again. Do remember that children are basically built to take tumbles, their bones are not as hard as adults. It feels terrible when your baby gets hurt and you could have prevented it, but I am sure every mama here could share a story or two. Thank your lucky stars your babe is alright, learn from your mistake and let it go.


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree with everyone else that it can't hurt to take her to the regular Dr., it will make you feel so much better. My son (2.5) has vomited just from crying really hard several times. Seriously, though, don't beat yourself up over it, or your husband over it. People make mistakes, and kids fall down plenty no matter what you do. Sounds like she's acting fine now, so she's probably just fine.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Falls happen. My father fell down a set of stairs as a toddler, well actually he jumped thinking one of his sisters would catch him, but that wasn't the case and he had the misfortune of going face first. He did mess up his teeth but no lasting isssues. My nurse friend had her 10mo roll of the changing table when her H walked away leaving the 4yo in charge of watching her







, she's almost 3 now and has no issues. Like others mentioned, vomiting is a sign of concussion, but concussions can happen without (I've had both), but after 48 hrs and no other symptoms, you're pretty much in the clear.


----------



## mthrOf2grls (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your comments! They have helped me. We did take the LO to her doctor and she said she was fine, especially after she started taking all of the doctors toys out and playing with them. I love to see how mothers are so supportive and helpful of each other. Thank you again. ( of course I'm going to keep an even closer eye on her)


----------

